# Whitson Metalworks- Welding and Fabrication, Milton FL



## sureicanfish

Hey guys, looking to mix up my routine with the odd welding/fab job. For the last two years or so I've been doing nothing but roof racks as they caught on more than I thought they would. I do steel, stainless, and some aluminum (i can not build you a t-top). I treat every project as if it were my own and price very fairly. Its all roof racks but check out my website: http://whitsonmetalworks.com/ . Shoot me a PM or text at 850-232-0965, thanks all.


----------

